

Former NSA Official: 4 Things E. Snowden Gets Wildly Wrong About American Spying - zmh
http://www.businessinsider.com/expert-here-are-4-things-edward-snowden-gets-wildly-wrong-about-the-nsa-2014-10?utm_content=buffer4dfb2&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
socceroos
What reason do we have to believe _anything_ an NSA Official says?

------
mindcrime
Somebody tell me why I should believe this guy's totally unsupported anecdotal
hand-wavy BS, as opposed to believing Snowden - whose accusations are largely
backed up by, ya know, actual evidence?

